# Valegro's Retirement Tribute



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh geez, now I'm crying at work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Oh geez, now I'm crying at work! Thank you for sharing!


It was Alan who got me!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm shedding a tear at work too! Beautiful tribute.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Loved that! Also shed a tear, ugh! I'm glad they are retiring him. He has nothing left to prove now. He is one amazing horse and I doubt we will see another partnership quite like the one they shared. He always gave me goosebumps watching him perform!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Carl has done so much to change the face of dressage all over the world, I only hope it never gets allowed to slide back to where it was.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm happy for him. He'll be well taken care of for a long time.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I am extremely thankful to Carl Hester, Charlotte Dujardin and Valegro. As jaydee mentioned they really have changed dressage for the better. I am very impressed with the British style of horsemanship. I love that Carl insists even top international competitors hack out, get turnout and have a real life. We're seeing a much softer outline in competition horses with more emphasis on throughness vs the tense, hollow backed, expressive moving horses. And I think a lot of that is a thank you to Valegro and the people involved in bringing him on.

I'm sad to see Valegro leaving the competition scene but I'm also really glad they're doing it. Cheers to Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin and the horse who changed the sport.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There's currently a series going on in the UK on Horse and Country TV where a presenter called Jenny Rudall has been riding Valegro under the watchful eye of Carl Hester. She isn't a novice in the true sense of the word but she isn't a dressage rider so its really good to see how well Valegro behaves for her, he must have a wonderful temperament


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> There's currently a series going on in the UK on Horse and Country TV where a presenter called Jenny Rudall has been riding Valegro under the watchful eye of Carl Hester. She isn't a novice in the true sense of the word but she isn't a dressage rider so its really good to see how well Valegro behaves for her, he must have a wonderful temperament


That sounds very entertaining @jaydee, I would love to watch it. I've wanted to recommend the Horse & Country series "At Home with Carl Hester" to people here on Horse Forum, but you can't watch the episodes online in the states. The show was a fabulous look at life on his yard, before the Olympic medals: At Home With Carl Hester. 

I saw the series a few years ago when old network called "Horse Racing TV" (HRTV) aired it, but I haven't seen it come up on US TV since then. And I didn't realize he was such a "big deal" while watching the show, until I saw him ride in the Olympic games that followed the broadcast. Have been a huge fan of him & of Charlotte ever since.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've been able to see some clips from the series via their Facebook page on my ipad but that's all you seem to be able to see


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Ah darn...tears too....so glad he's retired happy and healthy. That's the way it should go for all horses.


----------

